# PPE for Crosscut Saws?



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m pretty familiar with PPE requirements for (powered) chainsaw use. Less familiar with both the requirements, and standard practices for using a (manual) crosscut saw.

Boots, helmet, gloves make sense. Hearing protection does not. Chaps?

@AT sawyer ? Others?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 9, 2020)

The cross cut saw training manual is online for, USDA certified training.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2020)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> The cross cut saw training manual is online for, USDA certified training.


I looked at the old one. Says '_chaps optional'_. No hearing protection required. Other than that, pretty similar.

Just curious what people actually use, or what trail maintenance groups require, in the field.

Philbert


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 9, 2020)

Well personally my only experience with cross cut and axe work has been on CCC parks where we were recreating the ruff hewn lumber for building materials. 
There was alot of leg injuries to begin with, but we all starter wearing catcher/baseball leg guards and those worked well. One thing I did almost immediately notice is that the people who used these tools were "craftsman " and we were novices at best , being effective at making lumber or not killing yourself takes alot of practice.


----------



## old CB (Oct 9, 2020)

Back in the 1970s I heated my house (10 miles from Canada) for five years with a double-bitted ax, a bucksaw, and a crosscut saw. We also cooked on a wood cookstove.

I got hurt once with the ax--it bounced off a vine when I was felling a tree and carved a bloody notch in my forehead. But the crosscut saw is not likely to hurt you unless you're careless when carrying it. I can't imagine any necessary PPE.


----------

